# Rainbow Six Vegas (System Crash)



## lewy (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi

I think this might be a sytem problem , but I thought I'd see if anybody has had this problem ?.
I have a new Alienware PC, CPU X6800 2.93 Ghz dual core ,
GPU Nvidia GT7950 512mb x2 Sli ,
2 gb High Speed ram ,
2x Raptor HDD striped array ,

The games software has a minimum requirement program that doesn't reconise dual core CPU's don't know how critical this is ?.( Game requires 3 to 3.5 Ghz CPU ).

The problem I have is the game crashes after no specific time period 10 mins to 3 hours ,
the crash causes the PC to reboot , now this is where it gets strange it changes the Bios settings , the setting that keeps changing is the Nvidia raid control and I lose the sata detection of the HDD's .

The most worrying thing I've seen on boot up after a crash was (cmos checksum bad) I thought this was a mobo problem ?.

I know it's under Alienware's warranty but I just thought I'd see if anyones had the same symptoms on there machines.

Thanks Adrian.


----------



## kgbkid (Oct 2, 2007)

man I have same problems please help!I have ATI Radeon 2600 pro Core Duo 2 2.00Gz [email protected]


----------



## lewy (Jan 25, 2003)

I contacted Alienware and they took the PC back and changed the MOBO, this did cure my problem but I don't think the game supports X2 Core CPU's.


Adrian...


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

of course not, cause your using Core 2 Duo Models, and AMD won't work on intel motherboards.


----------



## lewy (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi
Sorry not sure what you mean ?,I have a Pentium X6800 CPU.
But I think Alienware changed the MOBO from an ASUS model to a NVIDIA model, don't know if this was to match the video cards X2 NVIDIA 7950GT in sli config ?.
This did stop the crashes and the Blue screens with the associated Bios changes ie the Raid setting would drop out.

Adrian


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

One of the computer parts must have been faulty


----------

